# Only thing he caught was heat exhaustion



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

After talking to many local anglers who love to get their boat out early mornings on the lakes
it don't sound like much is making it worth the heat. 2 friends left the lake heat sick and 1 had to go to the hospital. Bites are far and few between and the water is like a hot tube.

Maybe night fishing is the best bet right now.


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

I hear you! I was out on the The Fork on 9/2/18 doing some swimming from the boat and made the mistake of buying a few dozen bass minnows to do some Crappie fishing. Big mistake! After about 1/2 hour I was too damn hot to try any longer and dumped the minnows over board and went home.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Drink LOTS of water...even if you do not feel thirsty in this heat. Also sports drinks will pick you back up..Gatorade.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

I will drink a Gatorade on the way and then drink it during the day.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I got heat exhaustion once. Was really hot and 8 hours later i got home and went to bed next day i had chronic pain up and down my legs in my thighs. I was gonna go to the emergency room that pain was like 12 hours straight. But i didnt want the 1500 dollar bill. I took ibuprophen and weathered it and next morning it was gone. When i went to get the doctor excuse they just said i had heat exhaustion. Boy were my muscles sore.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Water is best… Gatorade is packed full of sodium… Stay away from it


----------



## ARNfishin (Apr 22, 2011)

9left, I highly disagree with that advice. Sodium is an important part of staying hydrated as it is lost in sweat but helps reduce fluid loss in urine. Not having enough sodium can lead to hyponatremia. Gatorade is one way of replenishing it but is full of sugar. A small bag of pretzels and extra water works great. Don't over do it either. It's all about balance.


----------

